# Canon PIXMA iP2600



## UndisputedArts (Sep 14, 2008)

Would I be able to use the Canon PIXMA iP2600 printer to print design onto a Transfer paper? I am new to this and very confused.. Help?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello and :welcome:


I used a Canon Pixma ip4000, with the regular dye inks. This ink fades when washed *but* a paper came out on the market called Jetprosofstretch (we call it JPSS around here).

I tested this ink with the JPSS and it did Not Fade! 

Try a sample of your ink with the JPSS to be sure, as your printer and mine could have a different ink formulation, but from my test, I would say that chances are you will have very good luck as well. 

JPSS is only for white/light shirts. If you only want to do light/white shirts, you can use the printer and JPSS.

JPSS can be found at many suppliers like tshirtsupplies.com and new milford photo, coastal, alpha supply... and more just google. tshirtsupplies.com has a 5% discount for signing up for the newletter, and they're prices are already very good.

Here are photos of the shirt I tested with the Canon regular dye ink and JPSS. I even bleached it to see what would happen, since the shirt washed so well the first few times. No fade. Gotta love that JPSS paper. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t47868.html

PS: You posted in the DTG (direct to garment) section. You should join us over in the Heat Transfer Heat Press section. That is mainly where those of us who print onto heat transfer paper and heat press post our questions...


----------

